# Old Shogun kicks Classic Raleigh



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

I was browsing Ebay and came across a Shogun with the old Shimano 600 Arabesque Groupo. I put in a $120 bid on a whim. When the bike arrived I took it for a spin and instantly loved it. I I built up some wheels on some old Phil hubs and put on a wide range freewheel and a triple crank. I now have my favorite bike of all time.

What I like about my Shogun: Stiffer and more responsive than my 1980 Raleigh Competition. Super smooth with Phil Hubs (Phil bottom bracket is on the way). Lavender-Pink is more fun than the Raleigh's Gray. Shimano 600 Arabesque is way Retro cool. The only problem is that it's not Reynolds 531, but I don't think I'll change my screen name to Tange Champion Number 2.

I like the Shogun so much that the old Raleigh got parted out. I now have a nice slush fund for my next project.


----------



## sekaijin (Aug 22, 2006)

Very nice bike.

A buddy and I were just talking about how the 1970s Japanese steel frames are undervalued.

I'm very happy with my 1977 Sekai 5000, also Tange Champion tubing. (I think - the 1975 Sekai catalog says Tange Professional, and my bike's BB is stamped CHAMPION)

From the frame size, I can tell you are one tall dude.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*It stings me like a fissure in my a** to see a fine Raleigh besmirched like that.....*

I may be the only Raleigh lover here and let me tell you I'm weeping openly in the office. I just hope my exisitng Raleigh's never find out about this. If your Comp was my size I'd have had it off you in a heart beat. Boo Hoo, sniff sniff 

If I didn't live in the back of beyon'd I'd set the dogs on ya!!!


----------



## MajorA (Jun 27, 2006)

Owners of pink Japanese rides unite!

I'm kind of doing a variation on what you've done. I've got a 1986 Japanese bike, probably a Maruishi but branded Hunter, which is fully equipped with Shimano 105; as my winter project I just picked up a nameless British lightweight dating to about 1970-72 (maybe MKM, maybe Kitching, maybe Ellis Briggs ....) which I'm building up with the full Shimano 600 arabesque group.

Here are 1) a shot of the seat cluster of the Hunter; and 2) a shot of the seat cluster of the Brit:


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

glad to hear you like the ride of that champion tubing. I just acquired a '84 schwinn tempo with the same tubing and a smattering of record components for $50! Waiting to get the frame powdercoated, but I'm dieing to ride the thing!


----------



## ScottInCincinnati (Feb 20, 2004)

*Touring Shogin*

I recently sold a very nice Shogun touring bike on CL. 

It was a very sweet bike, with 40-spoke wheels and cantilever brakes. Nice touches for a mid-level bike. Too bad it was like 20 sizes too big for me.....


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Your Raleighs are too nice*



DannyBoy said:


> I may be the only Raleigh lover here and let me tell you I'm weeping openly in the office. I just hope my exisitng Raleigh's never find out about this. If your Comp was my size I'd have had it off you in a heart beat. Boo Hoo, sniff sniff
> 
> If I didn't live in the back of beyon'd I'd set the dogs on ya!!!


I'm not worthy to ride bikes as nice as your Raleighs. I'm also a little bit careless with the bikes, so a slightly beat up Shogun suits me well. Your pups won't catch me on my Shogun!


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Shimano Arabesqe*

I bought the Shogun to strip off the Shimano 600 Arabesqe and put it on my Raleigh. The Raleigh was built up neo-retro with new Ultegra, Open Pros, and Sugino XD Pro and I planned to go all retro. The Old 600 stuff is really very nice, works perfectly, and is low low priced and easy to find in near NOS condition compared to Suntour Supurbe, Campy, or Dura Ace. The Raleigh was almost like new, and every nick or cracking sticker bothered me, so I jsut feel more comforetable on a pre-scratched cheaper bike. I really like the old Japanese steel.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

*I would have bought that in a heart beat*



ScottInCincinnati said:


> I recently sold a very nice Shogun touring bike on CL.
> 
> It was a very sweet bike, with 40-spoke wheels and cantilever brakes. Nice touches for a mid-level bike. Too bad it was like 20 sizes too big for me.....


My wife doesn't know it, but I'm looking for an old Tourer. I'd like to find a Miyata 1000, but I would have snapped up your Shogun.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

nice find. question on your brakeset. i have a pair on a 3rensho and they squeel like a dieing pig. they are grabbing a set of ambrosio aspin rims. do yours squeel? i almost have stopped riding the bike because i just can't figure out why. only thing i haven't done is buy new pads.


----------



## bobj (Sep 29, 2004)

I have an old Shogun tourer in the rafters I have been thinking of restoring. Does anyone remember the first Deore group? This was pre-mountain bikes, but just after the Arabesqe 600. I don't think it had canti's however...


----------



## sekaijin (Aug 22, 2006)

moschika said:


> nice find. question on your brakeset. i have a pair on a 3rensho and they squeel like a dieing pig. they are grabbing a set of ambrosio aspin rims. do yours squeel? i almost have stopped riding the bike because i just can't figure out why. only thing i haven't done is buy new pads.


Are your pads aligned parallel or a little "pigeon-toed" to the rims? They should be ...

Squealing or shuddering can come from pads that are "toes out, heels in" to the rims.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*Now if you want to talk about squealing brakes........*

those bloody Deltas are terrible. Once I'd toed the blocks in at the front and worn them in a bit they improved, but they aren't that flash!!!


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

*Reminds Me of the Good Ole Days...*

In 1983, I bought a used Shogun 1000 with $$ from my summer job at Baskin Robbins. Sweet DB cro-moly frame, and the 600 Arabesque gruppo, same as yours. Beautiful lugs, nice dropouts, sem-sloping fork crown. Man! What a nice bike! 

I rode/raced the living snot out that thing for 3+ years. I upgraded the components to Suntour Superbe. All told, I probably put close to 10K on that puppy. I wore out everything but the frame. Then, like an idiot, I broke a dropout while I was trying to align it. I bought a Cannondale.

I eventually fixed the frame while I was working at Moots. I gave it to a friend who wanted to build up a commuter. He promised he would use it well and take care of it.

These days, I ride bigger bikes (the Shogun was a 62cm - now I ride 68s), but back when I was young and flexible, it was just the ticket. Maybe it was getting shaken around on the replacement Cannondale for years that made me stiff and grumpy in my old age.

Yers,

FBB


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

*No squeal after sanding pads, cleaning rims*



moschika said:


> nice find. question on your brakeset. i have a pair on a 3rensho and they squeel like a dieing pig. they are grabbing a set of ambrosio aspin rims. do yours squeel? i almost have stopped riding the bike because i just can't figure out why. only thing i haven't done is buy new pads.


The brakes are fitted with Matthauser Red pads that were oxidized to a dark brown--obviously not used for a decade or so. They squealed pretty badly until I sanded them down until the red rubber showed. I made sure that the pads were toed in so that the front of the pad hits the rim first. I also cleaned the rim with some mineral spirits, then wiped with soapy water, rinsed and dried.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

Reynolds531 said:


> The brakes are fitted with Matthauser Red pads that were oxidized to a dark brown--obviously not used for a decade or so. They squealed pretty badly until I sanded them down until the red rubber showed. I made sure that the pads were toed in so that the front of the pad hits the rim first. I also cleaned the rim with some mineral spirits, then wiped with soapy water, rinsed and dried.


i'll check the toe-in. i'm pretty sure i i've checked that and i did sand the pads but they still squeel. i'll check the angle and if they are toe'ed-in correctly, then i guess my next step is to change pads and see how that works. the rims, btw, are fairly new.


----------



## tats (Jan 23, 2007)

*Another Shogun fan, i would like to know what model mine is can anyone help please?*

Hi, I have just entered the road bike community replacing a cheap and nasty MTB for commuting to work by purchasing a old Shogun bike. I was wanting help on identifying it's age and model if possible. I can upload a photo if needed however it looks very similar to yours Renolds531 with the Shogun decal on frame beneath the handel bars. I have taken note of it's parts with the details below.

Frame Serial number is Y5H2628
Cinelli Criterium handle Bars
Shimano Exage 300ex rear derailer
Araya 700c rims
Sakae SA front sprocket
Sugino crank

I'm guessing it's mid to late eighties, i'm keen to hear anything further about shogun bikes such as their racing repretation, history etc. I would also like to grab a copy of a shogun's bike manual, does anyone have any idea where i could find one?

Thanks
Tats


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Raleighs*



DannyBoy said:


> I may be the only Raleigh lover here and let me tell you I'm weeping openly in the office. I just hope my exisitng Raleigh's never find out about this. If your Comp was my size I'd have had it off you in a heart beat. Boo Hoo, sniff sniff
> 
> If I didn't live in the back of beyon'd I'd set the dogs on ya!!!


That blue Raleigh is absolutely incredible. Is that the stock paint job, or did you have it repainted? What model and year is that?


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

bobj said:


> Does anyone remember the first Deore group?


Deer antler? Those were glorious...

- FBB


----------



## bobj (Sep 29, 2004)

Yeah, I gotta take some pictures. Maybe this weekend...


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

tats said:


> Frame Serial number is Y5H2628
> Cinelli Criterium handle Bars
> Shimano Exage 300ex rear derailer
> Araya 700c rims
> ...


Hmmm... Probably made toward the end of Shogun's days. I doubt the Cinelli bars were stock.

I loved my Shogun 1000. All the Euro-snobs on their Masis and Colnagos told me I'd go faster on a fancy Italian machine, but I never believed them. Sheldon Brown doesn't say anything about them, and I forget all the Shogun history I ever new. But they were nice bikes. Ride the heck out of yours!


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

*sketchy info*



tats said:


> Hi, I have just entered the road bike community replacing a cheap and nasty MTB for commuting to work by purchasing a old Shogun bike. I was wanting help on identifying it's age and model if possible. I can upload a photo if needed however it looks very similar to yours Renolds531 with the Shogun decal on frame beneath the handel bars. I have taken note of it's parts with the details below.
> 
> Frame Serial number is Y5H2628
> Cinelli Criterium handle Bars
> ...


I've not had success finding much information about old Shogun Bikes. I think that the first generation Shimano 600 dates mine to 1981 or 1982. From the Shimano 600 groupo I've assumed mine is a Shogun 600, but it was sold as a Road Champion on Ebay because "Road Champion" in engraved on the handlebars. There's no decal or sticker showing the model name. I read somewhere that Shogun was the house brand for a large Seattle bike store, but I can't recall the source or confirm the validity. All I know is that the Tange Champion No 2 tubing is put togther well with some nice lubs making a nice responsive bike.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

Reynolds531 said:


> I've not had success finding much information about old Shogun Bikes. I think that the first generation Shimano 600 dates mine to 1981 or 1982. From the Shimano 600 groupo I've assumed mine is a Shogun 600, but it was sold as a Road Champion on Ebay because "Road Champion" in engraved on the handlebars. There's no decal or sticker showing the model name. I read somewhere that Shogun was the house brand for a large Seattle bike store, but I can't recall the source or confirm the validity. All I know is that the Tange Champion No 2 tubing is put togther well with some nice lubs making a nice responsive bike.


My Shogun 1000 also had Shimano 600 (arabesque) components. It was a 1980 or a 1981, with generic double-butted cro-moly tubing.

- FBB


----------



## tats (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, i'll do a bit more digging, i'm keen to find a Shogun catalog and even perhaps even a users manual, i'll report back in a couple of weeks, thanks again. If you could take the trouple of posting your frame's serial numbers i'd be interested in comparing them.


----------

